# Post Perch Party Head Count



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please post how many of you will be attending the drawings and lunch at Chris's after the Perch Party.
We need a total head count.

Date January 29th.
Time 1:00pm
Address 7345 E 900 S Huntsville Ut.

Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Me for sure, I will try and round up a guest or two if I can.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i can add 2 to the list


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really don't know, if the fishing is good I will prolly stay on the ice. If the fishing is slow I'll prolly feel guilty that I took off work and I'll try to get home to do some work.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bears Butt plus 2 (3 total)


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

I plan on being there.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

2 Total...Going to be funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...

:\Ou: -~|- :\Ou:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 here


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

2 more here


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

expect 2-3 here.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Me plus 2...


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

2 here as well


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So far we have about 30 people that will be attending the post party at Chris's.

This will start at 1:00pm

Keep in mind that this will be open to everyone, childern included.
It was brought to my attentiion that some may think that Chris's is a Bar. There used to be a Bar in the back but not any longer.
They have a very good lunch menu which included Fish and Chips and their signiture Chris's Burger. [my personal favorite]

I have invited some musician friends to intertain us while we are there.
It will be a very fun afternoon.

Come and join us for lunch, even if you don't make it to the Perch Parety on the ice.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

one


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Put me down for 3.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gunna really try to be there.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I initialy said 4 but now it is only me and my son. See you there.


----------



## Ice_Princess (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so glad you are doing this if you need any help let me know and Put me down for 2 Sheyenne and I


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Me, +3.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me & 4 others (5 total)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we will have enough people to be able to use the back room at Chris's for the Post Party.

Even if you can't make it to Pineview for the fishing, try to come to the Party at Chris's.
This will be a good time for members to put faces to names.

Remember that families are welcome and encouraged to attend.

One reminder though.
There won't be anyplace for pets at Chris's, so plan accordingly.


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

me and four others


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

No Pets? I guess my kids won't be coming then! Just kidding. Count me in for 6.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Add one more with me, Grandpa D. That makes 4.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

My self and 2 others, looking fwd to it.


----------

